# Прошел мышечный спазм в шее



## Elka66 (11 Июл 2017)

Хочу рассказать историю о своем коллеге. Молодой человек перестал ходить на работу, не было где-то полгода, нормировщик рассказала, что у него не поворачивалась шея, хотели уколоть ботокс, послали на мсэк. Сегодня пришлось с ним общаться, вышел на работу. Спросила кололи ли ботокс, говорит нет, за ботокс запросили 50тысяч, денег не было, в инвалидности отказали, грыжи по паре миллиметров, операция не показана, голова на бок, пришлось выйти на работу. А в выходные поехал на шашлыки, говорит, выпили, поборолись, подурачились с друзьями и о чудо, шея прошла. Может кого то воодушевит


----------



## Елена163 (20 Фев 2018)

На место поставили значит)


----------



## AIR (20 Фев 2018)

Elka66 написал(а):


> . А в выходные поехал на шашлыки, говорит, выпили


Интересно, а в качестве профилактики тоже действует. ..


----------



## Елена163 (20 Фев 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Интересно, а в качестве профилактики тоже действует. ..


В некоторых случаях как практика показывает помогает)


----------

